# when do bucks shed their antlers?



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

just curious what kind of answers i would get to this question... what month do bucksshed their antlers around pensacola??


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Spring break .. also they let go of all inhibitions....


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I always figured the shed them shortly after being shot.................


----------



## MakoMove09 (Feb 25, 2008)

hjorgan is right - They're also known to get with does in different area codes


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i actually know when bucks shed their antlers but i asked cause i figured most people would say during march or so but this guy got ran over today on blue angel pkwy.. ive never seen a deer hold his rack this late in the year.. 

he was just over 180lbs and had a 16 inch spread


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Blue Angel Parkway ? Nice . 

let's see, .....only 150+ more days to hunting season...............


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

i was at our club in walnut hill yesterday and saw a very nice buck with antlers. i am thnking about putting my camera back out.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *MakoMove09 (5/2/2008)*They shed their antlers after the rut, usually when the weather starts to warm up. And seeing how a lot hangs on what region the deer lives in, most shed their racks in the panhandle early relative to other, more northern located herds. I would say most lose theirs within a month or two of the rut, tops.


I always thought Northern deer drop there atlers way sooner than our deer. I've seen bucks in March with one or no antlers, and like the one pictured I have seen them hard horned all the way up to early summer. I guess it varies, even in the same geographical location.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

no bullet hole but heres a pic of what happened to his neck when the car hit him..


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

So what's the story ? Did you hit him or just happen by later and load him up ?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

not much to the story, just happened upon him


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (5/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *MakoMove09 (5/2/2008)*They shed their antlers after the rut, usually when the weather starts to warm up. And seeing how a lot hangs on what region the deer lives in, most shed their racks in the panhandle early relative to other, more northern located herds. I would say most lose theirs within a month or two of the rut, tops.
> ...


I've seen bucks in WI during the late archery season (December) that have already shed their antlers. Most usually go in January and at the latest February, that is way north though, so not really relative here. Nice buck though, he had some potential.


----------



## MakoMove09 (Feb 25, 2008)

> *P-cola_Native (5/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > I always thought Northern deer drop there atlers way sooner than our deer. I've seen bucks in March with one or no antlers, and like the one pictured I have seen them hard horned all the way up to early summer. I guess it varies, even in the same geographical location.
> ...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *MakoMove09 (5/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *P-cola_Native (5/3/2008)*
> ...


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a great question, but I am curious Sculls, what is your answer, I have seen pics of deer in the summer with Racks. In Ar, they usually shed them in Jan. Gets a little nippy about that time. So since you know, what is the actual answer?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

well there is a small herd of deer(around 50 or so) that are as close to tame deer as you can get. ive watched them for the past 6 years and the majority drop them between mid march to early april but this is the first deer that ive ever seen keep them till may.


----------



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

in IL, Ive found sheds as early as Dec 10th..


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

My uncle had three bucks with racks in his yard, in Molino, just a couple of weeks ago. I figured for sure that they would have shed them by now, but he has video and pics to prove they still had there antlers. One was a nice 10 point.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

around 3 weeks ago we got a road kill buck that had lost his antlers and he had a big pedicle(sp?) so he had shed the antlers for quite some time.. same place for the most part. so to tell you the truth, the deer around here(evidently) drop them from mid march to mid may, or possibly later...iono


----------

